# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα

## seismic

*Ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα*

Ενδιαφέρομαι να κατασκευάσω μόνος μου μία ανεμογεννήτρια κάθετου άξονα, η οποία να μπορεί να λειτουργεί μία ηλεκτρομηχανή χωρίς αυτή να πάθει ζημιά.
Δεν με πειράζουν οι στροφές της ηλεκτρομηχανής αν άλλοτε είναι πολλές η λίγες.
Χρειάζονται μπαταρίες, ή μπορεί να συνδεθεί με την γεννήτρια απευθείας?
Τι πρέπει να ξέρω και να προσέξω για να λειτουργεί?
Θέλω την βοήθειά σας.
Ευχαριστώ.  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είναι πολύ πονεμένη ιστορία Γιάννη ! Γιαυτό πάρε κάτι έτοιμο όπως 
http://www.reuk.co.uk/VAWT-Vertical-...nd-Turbine.htm

Γράφεις ότι θέλεις να φτιάξεις μόνος σου (χωρίς αυτό να πάθει ζημιά) .... μου θύμισες την τραγωδία με το Columbia .. που όσες και τέλειες μελέτες και αν έχουν κάνει επιστήμονες ...και πάλι έσκασε στον αέρα σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα!!
Ναι χρειάζεσαι μπαταρίες . Εκτός και έχεις μεγάλης ισχύος ανεμογεννήτρια που εκεί κάτι μπορείς να κάνεις για απευθείας εφόσον θα έχουν φορτίσει εκ των προτέρων οι μπαταρίες σου. 
Για καλύτερα μπες εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=38299
και εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56922
Δεν είναι για καθέτου άξονα ... αλλά θα σε βοηθήσουν να πάρεις 1-2 ιδέες

----------


## genesis

Γεια σου Γιάννη από την πανέμορφη Ίο! Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στη Ψάθη!

Τι εννοείς όταν λες "ηλεκτρομηχανή"? Μήπως εννοείς "ηλεκτροκινητήρα"?
Αν ναι, τι ισχύος?....Τι κινεί αυτός ο κινητήρας και για πόση ώρα χρειάζεται να λειτουργεί ανά 24ωρο?

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου έξονα, εκτός από κάποια πλεονεκτήματα έχουν και σοβαρά μειονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τις "κλασικές" Α/Γ οριζοντίου άξονα.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι δεν έχουν επικρατήσει σε εμπορική μορφή.
Μην σε στενοχωρεί αυτό....λύσεις υπάρχουν....ας δούμε πρώτα ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα που θες να λύσεις  :Smile:

----------


## alekos22

Mια εφαρμογή σε exel για τον υπολογισμό ανεμογεννήτριας με διπλό δρομέα και μονό στατη

https://rapidshare.com/files/783632489/ipologismos_piniou.xlsx

----------


## seismic

Κατ αρχήν ξέρω τα πλεονεκτήματα και τα μειονεκτήματα τις αιολικής ενέργειας κάθετου άξονα.
Τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι πάρα πολλά.....τα  μειονεκτήματα είναι μόνο η μικρότερη απόδοση από αυτές του οριζοντίου άξονα.
Κ.Α = 15% απόδοση ενέργειας του ανέμου
Ο.Α = 30 με 40% απόδοση ενέργειας του ανέμου.
Έχω όμως εφεύρει μία ανεμογεννήτρια Κ.Α που παράγει το 80% της ενέργειας του ανέμου.
Έχω εφεύρει άλλη μορφή αποθήκευσης ενέργειας.
Συμφέρει να τις καταθέσω ως πατέντα?
Έχω κάνει και άλλη πατέντα ... αυτή http://www.antiseismic-systems.com/index.php?lang=el

----------


## genesis

Γιάννη, μιλώντας για ανεμογεννήτριες "οικιακού" μεγέθους (ας πούμε μέχρι 2 - 3kW), οι Α/Γ Κ.Α. έχουν μειονεκτήματα τα οποία μπορεί να είναι ελάχιστα, είναι όμως και πολύ σοβαρά. Το κυριότερο από αυτά είναι το βάρος (που για τις Α/Γ Κ.Α. είναι τουλάχιστον 10πλάσιο) και η υποδομή εγκατάστασης που απαιτείται η οποία είναι σαφώς πολύ πιο μεγάλη και ακριβή (για να πληρεί και ελάχιστες προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας).
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σε αυτή την κατηγορία είναι ελάχιστα τα εμπορικά μοντέλα Κ.Α..

Δεν μπορώ βεβαίως να έχω άποψη για την εφεύρεσή σου. Πάντως το 80% ακούγεται λίγο υπερβολικό  :Rolling Eyes: ...γιατί όχι όμως. Φυσικά και σπεύσε να καταθέσεις την πατέντα αν είναι τόσο καλή και αποδοτική.

Γενικά μιλώντας τώρα για Α/Γ αυτής της κατηγορίας ισχύος, συνήθως λειτουργούν με μεταβλητές στροφές και η ηλεκτιρκή ενέργεια που παράγεται δεν είναι άμεσα αξιοποιήσιμη γιατί δεν έχει σταθερά χαρακτηριστικά (εκτός βέβαια αν τροφοδοτείς απ' ευθείας ωμική αντίσταση, π.χ. boiler για ΖΝΧ οπότε και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα σταθερότητας).
Άρα χρειάζεσαι κάποια διάταξη μετά την Α/Γ είτε για να φορτίσεις κλασικούς συσσωρευτές μολύβδου (ρυθμιστής φόρτισης) είτε για να διοχετεύσεις την συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενη ενέργεια στο δίκτυο (μετατροπέας διασύνδεσης).

Αν η εφεύρεση για την αποθήκευση ενέργειας που έγραψες έχει να κάνει με μεταφορά νερού σε υψηλότερο σημείο για να αποθηκεύσεις την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια υπό μορφή δυναμικής ενέργειας, και σε ενδιαφέρει να το συνδυάσεις με την Α/Γ, τότε οι κοινές αντλίες δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν (αυτό εννοείς τελικά όταν λες "ηλεκτρομηχανή"?).
Υπάρχουν όμως κάποιες ελάχιστες αντλίες οι οποίες έχουν σχεδιαστεί για τροφοδοσία από ανανεώσιμες πηγές όπως η SQFlex της Grundfos οι οποίες εμπεριέχουν τις διατάξεις που χρειάζονται ώστε να αξιοποιούν την συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενη ενέργεια που παράγει μια Α/Γ.

----------


## seismic

Τα κυριότερα πρόβλημα που έχουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες για εμένα είναι
α) ότι ο αέρας είναι μεταβαλλόμενος, οπότε και η ισχύς. ( Το έχω λύσει αυτό το πρόβλημα....έχω βρει τρόπο ο αέρας να είναι συνεχούς ομοιόμορφης ροής )
β) ο αέρας ωθεί τα πτερά της ανεμογεννήτριας, αλλά συγχρόνως τα φρενάρει. Σε μία ανεμογεννήτρια Κ.Α με κάτοψη πτερυγίων S, το πίσω μέρος των πτερυγίων το φρενάρει ο αέρας.
Αυτό το πρόβλημα το έχω λύσει εκμεταλλευόμενος τον αέρα χωρίς φρεναρίσματα. Έχω εφεύρει ένα φτερό που και το φρενάρισμα το μετατρέπει σε ενέργεια περιστροφής.
Όσο για την αποθήκευση ενέργειας κοντά έπεσες. 
Έχω επιλέξει αντί μπαταρίας αποθήκευση θερμότητας.

Και εγώ στο Κερατσίνι γεννήθηκα και μεγάλωσα.
Τώρα μένω στην ΙΟ αλλά έχω σπίτι στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Water-Hea...item19ca18a66e

κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή; ή βρήκες κάτι στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Water-Hea...item19ca18a66e
> 
> κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή; ή βρήκες κάτι στην Ελλάδα;



Αυτήν την αντίσταση που δείχνεις Κώστα ... αν και ακριβή , ακόμα και αν δεν την βρίσκεις στην Ελλάδα , υπάρχει τρόπος να την κάνεις και μόνος σου πανεύκολα . 
Εγώ π.χ. ήθελα να πειραματιστώ με φωτοβολταικά πάνελ στο να κάνω μια τέτοια αντίσταση , παίρνοντας την ιδέα από τις ειδικές αντιστάσεις που έχουν τα ενυδρεία με τα ψάρια , όπου έχουν την αντίσταση μέσα σε μια στεγανή κυλινδρική γυάλα. 
Πήρα μια αντίσταση σπιράλ "χύμα" π.χ. 1000w (από κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού) όπου αυτές αν θέλεις υπάρχουν και ειδικά κυλινδρικά (Βακελιτάκια?) τις βάζεις τις αντιστάσεις αυτές τις "χύμα" μέσα στα βακελιτάκια (σαν χάντρες) που προορίζονται π.χ. για ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες 

Πήρα και έκοψα την αντίσταση την "χύμα" στο κατάλληλο σημείο . Εφόσον πρωτύτερα είχα αποφασίσει τι ακριβώς αντίσταση ήθελα να κάνω π.χ 100 W ? 
Μετρούσα τα ΩΜ στο κομμάτι της αντίστασης που έκοβα ... αλλά και σε συνδυασμό  με τον τύπο W= U2 / R . Και το κομμάτι το τελικό της αντίστασης το έβαζα σε κυλινδρικό με αυλάκια Βακελίτη (αυτό που είχαν οι παλιές θερμάστρες αντανακλαστικές κατοπτρικές) και όλο αυτό το στερέωσα σε μεταλλικό σωλήνα με κλειστά "καπάκια " . και μονωμένες τις άκρες τους

----------


## genesis

> Τώρα μένω στην ΙΟ αλλά έχω σπίτι στο Κερατσίνι.



Γιάννη, σαν "πολύ" γείτονες μου φαίνεται ότι είμαστε :Biggrin: , λες να γνωριζόμαστε και να μην το ξέρουμε?....θα σου στείλω π.μ. με περισσότερα στοιχεία.


Αυτά που αναφέρεις είναι πράγματι "εγγενή" προβλήματα των Α/Γ γενικότερα και των Α/Γ Κ/Α ειδικότερα.
Έχω δει διάφορες πρωτότυπες λύσεις που έχουν προταθεί από ερευνητές (και μη!), άλλες πετυχημένες και άλλες μάλλον υπεραισιόδοξες.
Για τον ίδιο τον ερευνητή, τα πράγματα είναι πάντα απλά αφού ο ίδιος έχει συλλάβει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει οποιαδήποτε δυσλειτουργία προκύψει.
Για τον απλό καταναλωτή που χρειάζεται μια Α/Γ για να κάνει την δουλειά του, υπάρχουν 2 βασικοί παράγοντες που είναι δυστυχώς συγκρουόμενοι και δύσκολα "ισορροπημένοι" μεταξύ τους. *Αξιοπιστία* και *κόστος*.....Είναι πιθανόν οι πατέντες σου να λύνουν πράγματι σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα προβλήματα των Α/Γ Κ/Α αλλά να είναι πολύ ακριβές για να ενσωματωθούν με λογικό κόστος σε μια οικιακή Α/Γ η οποία να πωλείται σε εμπορική μορφή.
Αν πάλι επιχειρήσεις να κάνει κάτι λιγότερο ποιοτικό ώστε να είναι οικονομικά πιο προσιτό, τότε μοιραία θα είναι λιγότερο αξιόπιστο....και είμαστε πάλι στα ίδια.
Δες τι γίνεται στο internet με Α/Γ των 200 - 250€ που υπόσχονται "λαγούς με πετραχήλια" και επί της ουσίας είναι "αγιοβασιλιάτικες" κατασκευές "της Κυριακής χαρά και της Δευτέρας λύπη"....
Αγοράζει ο άλλος "κουτοπόνηρα" με την προσδοκία να τροφοδοτήσει ολόκληρο το σπίτι του και όταν βλέπει ότι την "πάτησε" και πέταξε κανένα 1000άρικο σε σαβούρες ή ακατάλληλο για αυτήν την εφαρμογή εξοπλισμό, αρχίζει να δυσφημεί γύρω - γύρω τις Α/Γ και τα Φ/Β και τις μπαταρίες και τους inverter που "δεν είναι ακόμη στα επίπεδα που πρέπει για τέτοιες εφαρμογές".....

Μετά από πολλά χρόνια ενασχόλησης με τις ΑΠΕ, η πεποίθησή μου είναι ότι η* μέγιστη αξιοπιστία* είναι το ζητούμενο για να "μαζικοποιηθεί" η χρήση τους η οποία τελικά θα ρίξει και το κόστος.
Η απόδοσή τους δεν είναι το πρόβλημα αυτή την στιγμή....μια χαρά είναι όση είναι....θα ανεβαίνει και αυτή σιγά - σιγά καθώς θα μαθαίνουμε να διαχειριζόμαστε πιο σωστά την ενέργεια.

Σχετικά με την αποθήκευση ενέργειας υπό μορφή θερμότητας, πως μετατρέπεις μετά και πάλι σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια?

----------


## MacGyver

Υπάρχουν στη Σκύρο κάθετες , τύπου Darrieus, έτσι για να πάρετε άλλη μια ιδέα !
Χάρτης.

----------


## seismic

Το μυστικό για μένα είναι να βρεθεί μία μέθοδος διαχείρισης πράσινης ενέργειας η οποία να ενσωματώσει όλα τα γνωστά συστήματα, κατά τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε το ένα να βοηθάει το άλλο.
Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι να βρω την λύση.
Το πρόβλημα είναι τα συμφέροντα που θα θίξει.

Έχω εφεύρει ένα αντισεισμικό σύστημα και μία μέθοδο κατασκευής δομικών έργων, η οποία αλλάζει τα πάντα στον κόσμο των κατασκευών.
Νίκησα τον σεισμό, αλλά όχι το κατεστημένο.
Νομίζετε θα με αφήσουν να το κάνω προιόν? 
Την θερμότητα φίλε genesis την μετατρέπω σε ηλεκτρισμό με μία απλή σωληνωτή κατασκευή η οποία διαπερνά τον θερμοσυσσωρευτή και εμπεριέχει νερό, το οποίο γίνεται ατμός υπό πίεση, ο οποίος διεγείρει με την σειρά του μια φτερωτή με την γεννήτρια.
Ο θερμοσυσσωρευτής μπορεί να είναι ένας θερμομονωτικός λάκκος στο έδαφος.
Πάντως θέλω να δημιουργήσω μία ομάδα που θα ασχοληθεί με την εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα πάνω στην καθαρή ενέργεια, και την αποθήκευση αυτής.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας μου στείλει e mail στο lymperis_ios@yahoo.com
Είμαι ιδικός πάνω στην μηχανική και μπορώ να αναλύσω τις φορτίσεις του αέρα πάνω στις φτερωτές.
Αυτό θα έχει σας αποτέλεσμα περισσότερη ενέργεια με μικρότερη κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας, οπότε και μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής, και περισσότερη ενέργεια ανά m2.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.
Έχω συνάψει σύμβαση έργου με το Μετσόβιο Πανεπιστήμιο πάνω σε αυτήν την Πρόταση.http://www.multiforums.gr/sciences/v...3016&pid=67008
Υπεύθυνος είναι ο κύριος καθηγητής Μ. Παπαδρακάκης http://users.civil.ntua.gr/papadrakakis/gr/cv.html
Τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα είναι πάρα πολύ θετικά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Νίκησα τον σεισμό, αλλά όχι το κατεστημένο.
Νομίζετε θα με αφήσουν να το κάνω προιόν? 
Και εγώ νίκησα τον σεισμό ... με την ιδέα να μένει ο κόσμος σε αντίσκηνα έξω στην φύση ..... αλλά αυτό το καταραμένο κατεστημένο με έφαγε !  :hahahha: 
όσο για τον αν θα σε αφήσουν να το κάνεις προϊόν ..... μάλλον αυτοί οι "πλανητάρχες" θα σε κάνουν "προϊόν"
Αυτονόητα όσα μας δίδαξε η ιστορία μέχρι τώρα .... όπως π.χ. 
1) τι Έγιναν τα περίφημα φορτηγάκια της Pony ? τα Στάγιερ ? Ποιος τα "έθαψε?"
2) Τι έγιναν τα σχέδια του αντιαεροπορικού Άρτεμης ? Ποιος τα έθαψε? 
3) Τι έγιναν τόσες χιλιάδες άλλες "ελληνικές πατέντες " από διακεκριμένους επιστήμονες ? που παρουσιάστηκαν και στην πράξη ? αλλά δεν προωθήθηκαν? 
4) Μέχρι και αεροπλάνα κατασκεύασαν Έλληνες .... αλλά που είναι? 
Θα μου πει κάποιος ότι η Ελλάδα δεν μπόρεσε να τα "προχωρήσει" αυτά τα επιτεύγματα διότι είναι φτωχή χώρα και αυτό ήταν η κύρια αιτία . 
Αλλά για να διοργανώσουμε τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες του 2004 .... αμάν τρέξαμε και βρήκαμε πολλλάαααα λεφτά για αυτά .. και για γέφυρες Ριου - Αντιριου - και για Εγνατίες οδούς και για πολεμικούς εξοπλισμούς ...... αλλά για τον Κύριο Γιάννη από τις Κυκλάδες ? τίποτα? 

Οι μόνες πατέντες που θα σου επιτρέψουν να προωθήσεις είναι αυτές που δεν σχετίζονται με τα ενεργειακά ...... αλλά και αυτές οι πατέντες που έχουν να κάνουν με μονοπωλιακό χαρακτήρα σε μεγάλη οικονομική κλίμακα για την πατρίδα μας .... εκεί θα σε "πατήσουν". Γιατί αυτό δεν αρέσει σε κάποιους "πλανητάρχες".

----------


## seismic

Ναι φίλε Κυριακίδη αυτά που λες είναι σωστά.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα αυτών των πλανηταρχών είναι η δημοσιότητα.
Αλλά και αυτή ελέγχετε ακόμα και στο ίντερνετ?
Όποιος βρει τον τρόπο να εξαλείψει τους πλανητάρχες, και να κάνει το δικό του, έχει κάνει την μεγαλύτερη πατέντα όλων των εποχών.
Τελικά αυτό που σταματάει την ανάπτυξη είναι οι νόμοι... στους οποίους έχουν πάρει τα ινία οι ισχυροί και βάζουν κάποιους ανίκανους να νομοθετούν εις βάρος των άλλων.
Αυτοί οι ανίκανοι τους τοποθετούμε εμείς στις θέσεις τους λόγο εκλογών.
Έχουν φροντίσει όμως οι ισχυροί να βγαίνουν στο γυαλί μόνο τα φερέφωνα τους.
Καταργείται  έτσι η δημοκρατία...και όλα καλά και όλα ωραία....και για να μην μπαίνουν στον κόπο να τιθασεύουν και τους τριακόσιους, πετάνε μέσα στο κόμμα την κομματική πειθαρχία, και το κοντρόλ από τους πλανητάρχες παίζεται  μόνο στους τοπ υποψήφιους αρχηγούς των κομμάτων.
Το παιχνίδι το παίζουν καλά, και μας έχουν βάλει πολλά γκολ....
Τελικά η ενέργεια της λαμογιάς είναι ασταμάτητη?
Μόνο οι αντισεισμικές καρέκλες θα μπορούσαν να ευδοκιμήσουν στην Ελλάδα....γιατί φίλε μου όταν ο Έλληνας κάτσει πάνω σε μία καρέκλα...δεν τον  σηκώνει ούτε ο σεισμός.

----------


## nikolaras

Φίλε, Γιάννη. Καταρχήν να σου ευχηθώ καλό κουράγιο για την πρωτοβουλία που πήρες να πατεντάρεις κάποιες κατασκευές.
Οπως προ ανέφερες οι καρεκλοκένταυροι σταματούν κάθε τέτοιου είδους πρωτοβουλία. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για την Ελλάδα, γιατί αλλιώς θέλουμε όλοι κρέμασμα.
Είδα το βίντεο που παρουσιάζεις για τα αντισεισμικά κτήρια. Εχω κάποιες ενστάσεις πάνω σε αυτό.
Οχι από τεχνολογικής απόψεως (γιατί δεν γνωρίζω το αντικείμενο) , αλλά από θέμα προβολής του όλου θέματος. 
Μια τέτοια πατέντα δεν μπορεί να προχωρήσει έτσι όπως προσπαθείς να την παρουσιάσεις. Ακόμα και η φόρμα που φοράς στην παρουσίαση παίζει ρόλο.
Αλλο να φοράς κουστούμι ΑΡΜΑΝΙ με μια γραβάτα να !! και άλλο φόρμα εργασίας γηπέδου.
Επίσης άλλο να δείχνεις τις κορνίζες με τα σκαριφήματα στον τοίχο και άλλο να παρουσιάζεις την πατέντα σου με video wall.
Φιλικά πάντα. Νίκος.

----------


## genesis

Είμαι κατά της "συνωμοσιολογίας" γενικότερα, όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν συνωμοσίες γύρω μας, όσο γιατί πιστεύω ότι δημιουργούν ένα καλό άλλοθι για να μην κάνουμε τίποτα και να μην προσπαθούμε για τίποτα (αφού για όλα φταίνε οι "συνωμότες").
Πιστεύω ότι οι κοινωνίες και οι λαοί έχουν την τύχη τους στα χέρια τους και ειδικά για την Ελλάδα που μπορώ να έχω άποψη για τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια που αντιλαμβάνομαι τι συμβαίνει γύρω μου και συμμετέχω στην παραγωγική διαδικασία, το πρόβλημα είναι ξεκάθαρα κατά την άποψή μου η νοοτροπία μας και οι επιλογές μας. Δεν φταίει τίποτα άλλο περισσότερο από αυτό.
Σταματώ εδώ γιατί είμαι και εκτός θέματος.

Αντικειμενικά μιλώντας θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηριστώ και εγώ ως ειδικός σε κάποιους τομείς πολύ σχετικούς με αυτά που ασχολείσαι.
Πάντως, αν και δεν είναι "κανόνας" κυρίως λόγω ελλιπούς κατάρτισης των "επαγγελματιών" του είδους στην σχετική τεχνολογία, είναι απολύτως εφικτή η σχεδίαση υβριδικών συστημάτων που να διαχειρίζονται με τον βέλτιστο τρόπο ενέργεια που παράγεται από πολλές πηγές (ανανεώσιμες και μη) και καταναλώνεται "έξυπνα" από πολλαπλούς καταναλωτές.
Γιάννη, σου έχω στείλει σχετικό π.μ. και είμαι στην διάθεσή σου να τα πούμε όποτε θέλεις πιο αναλυτικά.

----------


## seismic

Έχεις δίκαιο φίλε μου Νίκο.
Η παρουσίαση παίζει ρόλο.
Δεν είναι όμως τόσο ισχυρός ο ρόλος ώστε να μου δώσουν σημασία και να γίνει προιόν.
Έχω ανακαλύψει το αεικίνητο.
Αν το παρουσιάσω νομίζεις ότι δεν θα με στείλουν αδιάβαστο? 
Για την ευρεσιτεχνία τους έχω κατασκευάσει και προβάλει στο διαδίκτυο και αυτό το καθώς πρέπει βίντεο.
Δες στο τέλος του βίντεο το e mail μου.
Αλλά τίποτα σπουδαίο?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPaNZcHBKRI

----------


## nikolaras

> Είμαι κατά της "συνωμοσιολογίας" γενικότερα, όχι γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν συνωμοσίες γύρω μας, όσο γιατί πιστεύω ότι δημιουργούν ένα καλό άλλοθι για να μην κάνουμε τίποτα και να μην προσπαθούμε για τίποτα (αφού για όλα φταίνε οι "συνωμότες").
> Πιστεύω ότι οι κοινωνίες και οι λαοί έχουν την τύχη τους στα χέρια τους και ειδικά για την Ελλάδα που μπορώ να έχω άποψη για τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια που αντιλαμβάνομαι τι συμβαίνει γύρω μου και συμμετέχω στην παραγωγική διαδικασία, το πρόβλημα είναι ξεκάθαρα κατά την άποψή μου η νοοτροπία μας και οι επιλογές μας. Δεν φταίει τίποτα άλλο περισσότερο από αυτό.
> Σταματώ εδώ γιατί είμαι και εκτός θέματος.



Φίλε Κώστα, έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από πατέντα φίλου μου. Μιλάμε για πόλεμο συμφερόντων και γενικότερα για τεράστια απαξίωση προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις για μια συγκεκριμένη εφεύρεση, από τις συνωμοσίες που αναφέρεσαι. Οσο και να είμαστε καλοπροαίρετοι για του συνομώτες που κουμαντάρουν το σύστημα δυστυχώς είναι ψυχροί εκτελεστές μπροστά στο συμφέρον. Δεν προχώρησε η εφεύρεση στην Ελλάδα και ο εφευρέτης αναγκάστηκε να μεταφέρει την πατέντα του σε άλλη χώρα για να την τελειοποιήσει και να την προωθήσει στην αγορά.Και δυστυχώς η πραγματική γενέτειρα του προϊόντος αντί να αποκομίσει τεράστια κέρδη από το "δικό της" προϊόν, θα πρέπει να το αγοράζει με υπέρογκα ποσά.
Και έρχομαι στο ερώτημα που έχω θέσει κατά καιρούς και στον εαυτό μου, όπως το έχεις εντοπίσει και εσύ.
Πως θα αλλάξουμε την νοοτροπία και τις επιλογές μας, που όσο να το θέλεις δεν εξαρτάται από εμάς;

----------


## nikolaras

> Έχεις δίκαιο φίλε μου Νίκο.
> Η παρουσίαση παίζει ρόλο.
> Δεν είναι όμως τόσο ισχυρός ο ρόλος ώστε να μου δώσουν σημασία και να γίνει προιόν.
> Έχω ανακαλύψει το αεικίνητο.
> Αν το παρουσιάσω νομίζεις ότι δεν θα με στείλουν αδιάβαστο? 
> Για την ευρεσιτεχνία τους έχω κατασκευάσει και προβάλει στο διαδίκτυο και αυτό το καθώς πρέπει βίντεο.
> Δες στο τέλος του βίντεο το e mail μου.
> Αλλά τίποτα σπουδαίο?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPaNZcHBKRI



Εκανα ένα απλό σχόλιο, πως θα έβλεπα το όλο θέμα  σαν μελλοντικός αγοραστής  - χρηματοδότης της πατέντας.
Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι η πατέντα σου δεν είναι βάσιμη, εφόσον έκανες τις μελέτες - πειράματα  και πέτυχαν.
 Η άψογη ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα μιας εφεύρεσης όμως δημιουργεί και  καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα σε σχέση με το μέλλον του προϊόντος.

Το άλλο με το αεικίνητο θα με συγχωρήσεις να κρατάω μικρά καλάθια.
Προς θεού δεν αμφιβάλω για τις δυνατότητές σου, αλλά μου είναι αδιανόητο να το πιστέψω, σύμφωνα πάντα με τις προσωπικές μου οριοθετήσεις.
Αν όντως έχεις καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο, καλύτερα να κρυφτείς στο πιο ψηλότερο βουνό..... :Sad:  :Smile:

----------


## seismic

@nikolaras Αν όντως έχεις καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο, καλύτερα να κρυφτείς στο πιο ψηλότερο βουνό..... :Sad:  :Smile: 

Η φύση το έχει καταφέρει....εγώ απλώς διαπίστωσα τι μπορεί να κάνει η φύση, το οποίο είναι εφικτό να γίνει και με τεχνικό τρόπο.
Όταν κάνω την κατάθεση της ευρεσιτεχνίας θα σας ενημερώσω για το πως και γιατί.
Είναι πολύ απλό.
Το βουνό με προβληματίζει????? 
Αλλά θα κάνω κρυφή διαθήκη με πολλούς κληρονόμους.....λες να τους καθαρίσουν όλους?

----------


## -nikos-

seismic;502359]Το μυστικό για μένα είναι να βρεθεί μία μέθοδος διαχείρισης πράσινης ενέργειας η οποία να ενσωματώσει όλα τα γνωστά συστήματα, κατά τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε το ένα να βοηθάει το άλλο.
Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι να βρω την λύση.
Το πρόβλημα είναι τα συμφέροντα που θα θίξει.


*<<< ολα τα γνωστα συστηματα αν ας πουμε οτι παραγουν ηλεκτρισμο τοτε 
μπορουν να συνδεθουν μεταξι τους μεσο grid inverter σε ενα και μοναδικο συστημα
σε κεντρικη εγκατασταση με ενα κυριο ινβερτερ που να εχει συνεσμολογεια ups οστε να 
αποθυκευει την εξτρα ενεργεια και να καταναλωνει απευθιας μερος της παραγωμενης..>>>

*
Έχω εφεύρει ένα αντισεισμικό σύστημα και μία μέθοδο κατασκευής δομικών έργων, η οποία αλλάζει τα πάντα στον κόσμο των κατασκευών.
Νίκησα τον σεισμό, αλλά όχι το κατεστημένο.
Νομίζετε θα με αφήσουν να το κάνω προιόν?



*<<< αυτο το συστημα με το κεντρο βαρους στο κεντρο του κτιριου που εχει και ταυτοχρονη 
χρηση σαν φρεατιο του ανελκηστηρα ειναι η αρχη δομησης των ουρανοξυστων και 
ειναι γνωστο απο τα μεσα της δεκαετιας του '80 ,,,,βασικα ηταν η πατεντα που απελευθερωσε 
τις κατασκευες απο το οριο των 14 οροφων και με την χρηση χαλυβα κατασκευαζωνται τα κτιρια των 
100+ οροφων.
πριν το υοθετισουν σε κατασκευες στην ελλαδα σιγουρα 
θα στραφουν πρωτα σε αλλες ηδη εφαρμοσμενες μεθοδους. >>>

*
Την θερμότητα φίλε genesis την μετατρέπω σε ηλεκτρισμό με μία απλή σωληνωτή κατασκευή η οποία διαπερνά τον θερμοσυσσωρευτή και εμπεριέχει νερό, το οποίο γίνεται ατμός υπό πίεση, ο οποίος διεγείρει με την σειρά του μια φτερωτή με την γεννήτρια.
Ο θερμοσυσσωρευτής μπορεί να είναι ένας θερμομονωτικός λάκκος στο έδαφος.
Πάντως θέλω να δημιουργήσω μία ομάδα που θα ασχοληθεί με την εφαρμοσμένη έρευνα πάνω στην καθαρή ενέργεια, και την αποθήκευση αυτής.

*<<< αυτο με την μετατροπη της εολικης ενεργειας σε θερμικη με τετοια θερμοδυναμικη ενεργεια που 
να ειναι σε θεση να κινησει ατμομηχανη αν μη τι αλλο σιγουρα αποτελει ''πατεντα'' και οταν-αν την 
καταθεσεις θα με ενδιεφερε προσοπικα να την μελετισω .>>>

*
Όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας μου στείλει e mail στο lymperis_ios@yahoo.com
Είμαι ιδικός πάνω στην μηχανική και μπορώ να αναλύσω τις φορτίσεις του αέρα πάνω στις φτερωτές.
Αυτό θα έχει σας αποτέλεσμα περισσότερη ενέργεια με μικρότερη κατασκευή ανεμογεννήτριας, οπότε και μικρότερο κόστος κατασκευής, και περισσότερη ενέργεια ανά m2.
Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.
Έχω συνάψει σύμβαση έργου με το Μετσόβιο Πανεπιστήμιο πάνω σε αυτήν την Πρόταση.http://www.multiforums.gr/sciences/v...3016&pid=67008
Υπεύθυνος είναι ο κύριος καθηγητής Μ. Παπαδρακάκης http://users.civil.ntua.gr/papadrakakis/gr/cv.html


*<< καλη τυχη με την ομαδα που θες να φτιαξεις ,,,η αποψη που εχω σχηματισει μεχρι 
αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι οτι μου θυμηζεις τον σπυρο[παπ] που συνεχεια μιλουσε για 
κατασκευες που δεν μοιραζωνταν ποτε τις λεπτομεριες τους μαζι μας παρα μονο ελεγε 
''θα το παρουσιασω καποια στιγμη'',,,,,,,,,[αυτο περι αεναης κινησης που λες]
μην θεωρησεις αυτο το ποστ σαν ''επιθετικο'' απλα συζητισεις 
περι τετιων κατασκευων πρεπει η να εχουν ουσια η οχι,κατα τα αλλα φρασεις οπως 
ξερω αυτο η ανακαλυψα αυτο ΑΛΛΑ δεν το δειχνω,,,,,,
ε και εγω θα κρατω ''μικρο καλαθι'' >>>*

----------

seismic (29-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σωστότατο !!!  Συμφωνώ με Nikos .... όλες οι πολιτικές του "ξέρεις ποιος είμαι εγώ ρε ? " 

Σέβομαι το δικαίωμα του καθενός να λέει "ανακάλυψα αυτό " .... και εκείνο. 

Αλλά χωρίς μια απεικόνιση ή "οπτικό δείγμα" χωρίς φυσικά αποκάλυψη των "ενδότερων" του σχεδίου του.... θα ήταν πιο "φρόνιμο" και σεβαστό. Εγώ τουλάχιστον όταν προτείνω κάτι το προτείνω σχεδόν πάντα με παρουσίαση βίντεο ή σχέδιο και δεν κρύβομαι πίσω από δάκτυλο.

----------

-nikos- (28-02-12), 

seismic (29-02-12)

----------


## seismic

Σεβαστές πολύ οι απόψεις σας.
Εν μέρει συμφωνώ.
Υπάρχει όμως και μία άλλη αλήθεια η οποία πρέπει να πούμε.
Αυτή η αλήθεια βρίσκεται στο πεδίο εργασίας του ερευνητή και λέγεται κόπος.
Αυτός ο κόπος της έρευνας, μπορεί να τον εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος ο οποίος διάβασε την έρευνα και να πλουτίσει.
Ερώτηση ..... αυτό θα είναι δίκαιο?
Αν σας έδειξα την ευρεσιτεχνία την αντισεισμική, είναι διότι έχω βάλει το Ε.Μ.Π να ασχολείται μαζί μου....και όχι μόνο...διαβάστε και αυτό.

Dear John,

This seems like a very promising system. I believe we can try to get a grant for testing it on our shaking tables in UC-Berkeley. I will be glad to work with you on such tests to prove the concept. We have several small tables that we can use with small fund but we will have to make a small model for this system. We also have a big table that we can use but it would be costly in this case and requires a larger structural system to build and test. I will read more about your system in your website.

Regards,
Khalid

Khalid M. Mosalam, PhD, PE
Professor and Vice Chair
733 Davis Hall
Structural Engineering, Mechanics and Materials
Civil and Environmental Engineering
University of California
Berkeley, CA 94720-1710
Tel 510-643-4805
Fax 510-643-8928
e-mail: mosalam@ce.berkeley.edu
http://www.ce.berkeley.edu/~mosalam

Έχω και διεθνή δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας διαβάστε περισσότερα εδώ http://www.emichanikos.gr/showthread...-φέροντα/page2

Αυτά τα λέω για να σας δείξω ότι δεν είμαι άσχετος με την έρευνα.
Αν θέλετε να συμμετάσχετε στην έρευνα για τις ανεμογεννήτριες, και να μάθετε ότι ξέρω, γιατί δεν συνεργάζεστε μαζί μου?
Μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλό για όλους τους συνεργάτες ερευνητές ?

----------

-nikos- (29-02-12)

----------


## -nikos-

ειμαι μεσα, και προθυμος να μοιραστω μαζι σου οτι ξερω.
[εχεις π.μ.]
η απαντιση διχνει δυναμη χαρακτηρα και καλη διαθεση που μονο 
οι καλοι χαρακτηρες εχουν.

----------


## takis3653

καλημερα 
εχεται ξεφυγει απο το θεμα του ποστ
αφου παει βολτα ερχομαι και εγω μαζι
λοιπον καταφερα να τετραγωνισω τον κυκλο αλλα δεν λεω πως
ουτε σας το δειχνω 
απλα το λεω για να μου πειτε την γνωμη σας η να κανω και λιγη διαφιμιση
για  συγκεντρωθειται λιγο
δεν εχω τιποτα με κανεναν αλλα ΝΟΜΙΖΩ οτι το φορουμ ειναι για αλλο λογο
αν εχω κατι να δειξω το δειχνω αν δεν θελω το κραταω για μενα 
αν κανω λαθος διορθωστεμαι
α και κατι αλλο 
μπορει καποιος αν θελει να ανοιξει ενα θεμα με ευρεσιτεχνιες και φανταζομαι πολοι θα παρουν μερος στη συζητηση

----------


## genesis

> Και έρχομαι στο ερώτημα που έχω θέσει κατά καιρούς και στον εαυτό μου, όπως το έχεις εντοπίσει και εσύ.
> Πως θα αλλάξουμε την νοοτροπία και τις επιλογές μας, που όσο να το θέλεις δεν εξαρτάται από εμάς;



Είναι πολύ απλό φίλε Νίκο...
Όπου σκεφτόμαστε με το "εγώ", βάζουμε το "εμείς".....θα δεις ότι οι σωστές επιλογές θα έρχονται αυτόματα.
Δεν έχουμε να περιμένουνε τίποτα και από κανένα...τα πράγματα μόνο εμείς μπορούμε να τα φτιάξουμε.
Ξεκινάμε από απλά, καθημερινά πράγματα και γινόμαστε ζωντανό και απτό παράδειγμα για τους γύρω μας.
Επίσης, όταν πάμε να ψηφίσουμε, βάζουμε πάλι το "εμείς" μπροστά και όχι τα μικροσυμφέροντα του μικρόκοσμού μας.

Υ.Γ. Λυπάμαι αυτόν που διαβάζει στον τίτλο "Ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα" και μπαίνει με φόρα να διαβάσει.... :Biggrin:

----------


## seismic

Η διαφορά φίλε takis3653 είναι ότι εγώ θέλω να σας εξηγήσω πως τετραγώνισα τον κύκλο.
Αλλά με συνεργασία και έρευνα που θα κάνουμε μαζί.
Είναι αυτό το ( εμείς ) που λέει και ο φίλος συνδημότης μου genesis.
Φίλε Κώστα εγώ μένω στην Δημητρακοπούλου πίσω από την Ηλεκτρονική Αθηνών στην Γρηγορίου Λαμπράκη.

----------


## genesis

Γιάννη, δες στο π.μ. που σου έχω στείλει την διεύθυνση και έλα να πιούμε καφεδάκι!....με τα πόδια θα έρθεις, είμαστε πολύ κοντά  :Smile:

----------


## seismic

Θα ανοίξω ένα θέμα για το αντισεισμικό σύστημα, το οποίο δεν είναι μόνο αντισεισμικό ..... βασικά είναι μία μεγάλη αγκύρωση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άντε να δούμε .... πως εκτός το να τετραγωνίζουμε τον κύκλο ..... μήπως μπορέσω εγώ να σας δώσω ιδέες πως θα το κάνετε και παραλληλόγραμμο ή ρόμβο .  :hahahha:

----------


## seismic

> Άντε να δούμε .... πως εκτός το να τετραγωνίζουμε τον κύκλο ..... μήπως μπορέσω εγώ να σας δώσω ιδέες πως θα το κάνετε και παραλληλόγραμμο ή ρόμβο .



Το άρθρο που αλλάζει τις κατασκευές γενικά. Ας είναι κυκλικές τετράγωνες ή παραλληλόγραμμες ?
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62162

----------


## Κυριακίδης

κ.Γιάννη με όλο το σεβασμό ...Διάβασε το ίδιο σου μήνυμα στην αρχή #1 (όπου αναφέρεσαι σε ενδιαφέρον για ανεμογεννήτρια κάθετου άξονα ) .

Τώρα μας πλάκωσες στα αντισεισμικά επιτεύγματα σου . υδραυλικά ασανσέρ . και θέλεις και σύστημα διαχείρησης πράσινης ενέργειας που να τα συνδυάζει όλα σε ένα.
Πες μας τι θέλεις τελικά . να αναλύσουμε και από που να ξεκινήσουμε γιατί αν τα συζητήσουμε όλα σε ένα ..... θα πάθουμε ότι έπαθε η κυβέρνηση και η Ελλάδα σε 2 χρόνια μέσα!!!

----------


## seismic

Άλλο το ένα θέμα, άλλο το άλλο.
Επί της ευκαιρίας θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για το μοτέρ του ανεμιστήρα.
Αν έναν ανεμιστήρα δεν τον έχουμε στο ρεύμα, αλλά με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο  γυρίσουμε τους έλικες  στις στροφές που πρέπει.....το μοτέρ του θα παράγει ρεύμα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι δεν θα παράγει ρεύμα ... και για να το εξηγήσουμε πιο κατανοητά για όλους 

Παίρνουμε ως αρχή το γνωστό μάθημα της φυσικής που λέει ότι ..." αγωγός (ή αλλιώς ο χαλκός)  ο οποίος κινείται μέσα σε μαγνητικό πεδίο ... παράγεται τάση ρεύμα στα άκρα του αγωγού"

Επομένως στην περίπτωση του ανεμιστήρα ως συνήθως αν τον ανοίξεις θα δούμε ότι στο σταθερό του σημείο (στάτορας) έχει αγωγούς (σύρματα χαλκού ονομαζόμενη ως περιέλιξη) . και έχει και τον άξονα (ονομαζόμενος ως ρότορας) ο οποίος περιστρέφεται για να δώσει την κίνηση του μαγνητικού πεδίου . Όμως στην περίπτωση του ανεμιστήρα ο ρότορας δεν είναι "Μαγνήτης" ή μαγνητικό πεδίο .... αλλά έχει και αυτός ο ρότορας χαλκό (σύρματα περιέλιξης) . με σκοπό να δημιουργήσουμε "τεχνητό μαγνητικό πεδίο " με την είσοδο ρεύματος στον ρότορα .... οπότε έχουμε αντικατάσταση του φυσικού μαγνητικού πεδίου με τεχνητό μαγνητικό πεδίο.

Εάν θέλεις να πάρεις ρεύμα από οποιοδήποτε μοτέρ θα πρέπει να έχεις τον κανόνα ότι κάποιοι "αγωγοί " θα πρέπει να κινούνται μέσα σε μαγνητικό πεδίο. Ένα κλασσικό παράδειγμα είναι τα δυναμό ποδηλάτου . Όπου αυτά έχουν στον στάτορα σύρματα (περιέλιξη) και στον ρότορα που περιστρέφεται έχουμε φυσικό μαγνήτη . Οπότε με την κίνηση αυτόν τον 2 στοιχείων αγωγός και μαγνήτης , θα έχουμε τάση στα άκρα του τυλίγματος στον στάτορα του δυναμό.

----------

seismic (02-03-12)

----------


## vagelis_a

Γεία σας παιδιά θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι
το μοτέρ μιας ανεμογεννήτριας ξέρεται αν αποτελείται απο 
μόνημους μαγνήτες???

----------


## seismic

Αν μία ανεμογεννήτρια διεγείρει αυτές τις κεφαλές αεροσυμπιεστών http://www.airblock.gr/aerosympieste...ympieston.html και αποθηκεύσουμε αέρα.
Και μετά κινήσουμε αυτό το Μοτέρ αέρος το οποίο το έχουμε συνδέσει με μία γεννήτρια.....δεν θα παράγουμε ρεύμα?
Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία δεν θα αποθηκεύει ενέργεια με μικρές φορτίσεις ανέμου?

Η ανεμογεννήτρια με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία  δεν θα επιτυγχάνει περισσότερες στροφές προς την γεννήτρια μέσο του μοτέρ και του πεπιεσμένου αέρα?
Έστω και αν πρέπει να  βάλουμε και έναν πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών μεταξύ μοτέρ αέρος και γεννήτριας.
Στην ουσία η αποθήκευση αέρα είναι ένας πολλαπλασιαστής  ενέργειας και στροφών προς την γεννήτρια.

Έτσι θα λύσουμε τουλάχιστον το πρόβλημα των γεννητριών οι οποίες χρειάζονται 1500 στροφές το λεπτό για να παράγουν ρεύμα.

Αν τοποθετήσουμε μικρή κεφαλή αεροσυμπιεστή, στις αρχικές πιέσεις η ανεμογεννήτρια θα διεγείρεται με ασθενείς ανέμους.
Η μεγάλη ανεμογεννήτρια σίγουρα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα με την γεννήτρια μέσο πολλαπλασιαστή στροφών....αλλά σε μικρές οικιακές ανεμογεννήτριες πιστεύω αυτή είναι η λύση, ώστε να διεγείρουμε δυναμό αυτοκινήτου χωρίς νέα περιέλιξη.

----------


## zoran

Χαιρετώ την παρέα που γράφει στο thread αυτό  :Thumbup:  το οποίο οφείλω να πω πως είναι από τα πιό ενδιαφέροντα threads που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ.
Για άλλο λόγο ξεκίνησα να το διαβάζω αυτό το thread και τελικά έμεινα "παγωτό" με αυτά που διαβάζω και βέβαια με λύπη βλέπω πως σταμάτησε το συγκεκριμένο thread να αναπτύσσεται και λέω αναπτύσσεται γιατί από ανεμογεννήτριες Κ.Α. που ξεκίνησε αναπτύχθηκαν πολλά άλλα ενδιαφέροντα θέματα!

*seismic*, τελικά βρήκες τρόπο κατασκευής αυτής της Α/Γ Κ.Α. γιατί κ εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι ιδιαιτέρως!  :Smile:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να και ένα καλό μοτεράκι (ιδιοκατασκευή) άξιο αναφοράς για ανεμογεννήτρια ..... από τους πάντοτε άπιαστους Ρώσους που τους λατρεύω !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrWg_...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyOmH...=results_video

----------

aris285 (30-08-12)

----------


## zoran

Για ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα τι είδους μοτέρ πρέπει να προτιμήσει κανείς;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για ανεμογεννήτριες κάθετου άξονα τι είδους μοτέρ πρέπει να προτιμήσει κανείς;



Μοτέρ χαρακτηρισμένα ως Low r.p.m motor όπου παράγουν με λίγες στροφές σαν στο μήνυμα #38 .

Αλλά .... επειδή η "πραγματικότητα" με τους ανέμους μας προσγειώνει και μας στεναχωρεί ... είμαι της άποψης ότι στις "μικρές" ανεμογεννήτριες καταλήγει σε αποτυχία . Με εξαίρεση τις "μεγάλες " ανεμογεννήτριες όπου αυτές δεν συναντούν πρόβλημα σε χαμηλούς ανέμους λόγω και τεράστιων πτερυγίων και μηχανισμούς αυξομείωσης .

Άρα στις "μικρές" μια ουσιαστική και σημαντική σκέψη είναι στο ποια ή ποιος σχεδιασμός θα ήταν ο καλύτερος για απόδοση. Μέχρι στιγμής θεωρώ για χαμηλούς ανέμους τις ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaLln...eature=related

----------


## -nikos-

> Μέχρι στιγμής θεωρώ για χαμηλούς ανέμους τις ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaLln...eature=related




ρε συ αυτο μοιαζει με το σπιτι του taxideytis !!! :Laugh:

----------

